# Care to share some skeeter pee reviews?



## honkey

I am still having trouble imagining what skeeter pee tastes like. I see so many people say that it is good, but no one has described if it tastes like lemonade, something completely different, if there is a strong alcohol taste or if it is well hidden, etc. Anybody care to share tasting reviews of their skeeter pee? I would also be curious to see reviews if you have done a variation on skeeter pee (I saw some people have added blueberries, cranberries, etc.) It would be cool to see descriptions and notes on what you did differently (if anything) and what you thought of it. I hope I am not getting too hyped up about this, but if it is as good as everyone says, than I may have found the perfect drink for sharing with my mom (she doesn't drink beer).


----------



## Minnesotamaker

Yes, it's lemony. It tastes like lemonade, but there are also the qualities that the fermentation leaves behind, much like a wine. How much you sweeten it will make a difference on the final taste. In my opinion, the alcohol doesn't jump out at you so as much as adding vodka to lemonade would.


----------



## Brian

I agree with Lon above. It does taste like lemonaide but it has that wine quality taste. I have left mine so that it has a tang to it, and I have made it sweeter for other people. I like it both ways. I would be willing to bet if you like lemonaide and you like wine you will like SP. If you use a slurry to make it then it sometimes has a hint of that wine along with the lemon so if you pick one that goes with lemon it would be extra nice. You can also add other juices to add different flavors like Lime etc.. It is a very versitile recpie..  Good luck!


----------



## UglyBhamGuy

i am going to "f-pack" mine with 2-3 cans of Welch's white grape/raspberry concentrate.
And cut down the 6 cups of sugar at the end accordingly.

All this is of course subject to taste tests along the way.


----------



## BigBend

I have made TWO batches, I from pomagranite (3/4 of a gallon of pom wine with slurry as not enought to make a pom wine) and one with NO slurry at all just sugar starter. The plain sugar starter one is MUCH better.


----------



## UglyBhamGuy

i did use the slurry off of a gallon of Welch's White Grape/Raspberry (3 cans of concentrate) made special for the Pee. It might actually be good with a can to f-pack it (maybe less than a full can).


----------



## abefroman

Mine is extra sour, I'm back sweetening now.


----------



## Julie

I made sp using a slurry from, blackberry, elderberry (a lot of these) and raspberry. They all had a faint hint of the fruit that was in the slurry then ends with a lemon taste. There is hardly any alcohol taste, just a nice wine taste, LOL, this is why you here of people drinking more than they should, the alcohol sneaks up on you.


----------



## DavidB

I made some using a yeast starter from red muscadines. It has a lemon taste with a muscadine flavor on the back end. Excellent! I also have one going now that was made with a slurry from scuppernongs and another one with apples and figs. My next batch will be green apple / raspberry that I'm going to start this weekend. 

You don't really taste the alcohol in this. But you better watch out! It's much stronger than the hard lemon drinks you can buy. It will slam you in quick order. Gooooooooooooood Stuff!


----------



## mayberry

Made mine with a pineapple wine concentrate. In clearing stage now, and simply tastes like lemon juice (it fermented dry @ around 10% ABV). I imagine it will taste like lemonade after backsweetening. I detect no alcohol flavors/mouth feels at all.

Also doesn't taste like pineapple. ;)


----------



## FishNiX

imagine for a moment that you are a giant fruit loving mosquito... you find a lemon that has fallen from a lemon tree a few days prior and sat out in the warm summer sun. now imagine that you stick your needle nose sucker thing into the lemon and drink the fermented lemon. that's exactly what it tastes like. btw, I'm having a glass or two now.


----------



## honkey

Thanks for the input. I can't wait to make my first skeeter pee... Hopefully going to get started next week.


----------



## Catfish

BigBend said:


> I have made TWO batches, I from pomagranite (3/4 of a gallon of pom wine with slurry as not enought to make a pom wine) and one with NO slurry at all just sugar starter. The plain sugar starter one is MUCH better.



BigBend sorry for the dumb question but do you mean you just followed the skeeterpee recipe without using any slurry at all? I don't have any slurry right now and am wondering about doing it that way if it works.


----------



## Brian

Catfish, you do not need a wine slurry you can start it with any slurry. I have used sweetened fruit juice and made my own from some dryed malt and some water. I have tried it with slurry also and find they all work great. The whole idea is to get the yeasties working real good before you drop them into the acidic lemon juice.


----------



## PPBart

Catfish said:


> BigBend sorry for the dumb question but do you mean you just followed the skeeterpee recipe without using any slurry at all? I don't have any slurry right now and am wondering about doing it that way if it works.



You don't have to use slurry. Lalvin 1118 works fine, just be sure to make a hearty starter.


----------



## BigBend

I made mine with just sugar, water and Côte des Blancs yeast and waited for a good working yeast than added 1/4 bottle of lemon juice, waited half a day to make sure it was going again, than added another 1/4 bottle the next morning added 1/2 bottle of lemon and that evening added the other half. Waited overnight and than the second day made the rest of the batch. Holding off on the third bottle of lemon.I didn't want to shock the starter with TOO much lemon at once.


----------



## abefroman

BigBend said:


> I made mine with just sugar, water and Côte des Blancs yeast and waited for a good working yeast than added 1/4 bottle of lemon juice, waited half a day to make sure it was going again, than added another 1/4 bottle the next morning added 1/2 bottle of lemon and that evening added the other half. Waited overnight and than the second day made the rest of the batch. Holding off on the third bottle of lemon.I didn't want to shock the starter with TOO much lemon at once.



That's a good idea, I think I'm going to try that next time.


----------



## Rock

Made my first batch last year in march from a sauvignon blanc slurry and it was great and went real quick.I now have a batch i made just before the fall crush from fresh peach slurry and this batch is outstanding people crave it.Thank you again Lon.


----------



## Arne

Make sure you get another batch started right away. Think you will find it disappears rather quickly. Then you sit there wondering why you did not make some more when you had the chance. Seems to take a lot of the stuff, maybe I just have too many friends. Most people say never had something taste like that from the store and then grab another bottle. If you don't have a slurry, make a starter for the yeast and get er goin. Arne.


----------



## Medieval

It's true this stuff sneaks up on you... Because the one batch I made I made the mistake of drinking it like water. I drank about 64oz maybe more in under two hours... Felt fine but then I started rolling on the floor like dog with my head on up again doorway.. True story drink this stuff slow or you will be spinning hard before you know what hit ya.


I am also curious to know what Lon's Pee taste like or everyone else who makes it just to see if mine is what it's suppose to taste like. I am very curious if mine taste like all the others but I have to admit my first attempt at making skeeter pee was the best, I had to dump the next batch and now I'm on another batch but it still doesn't seem like the first one I made.. Not sure why I get different results with each batch.

I would have to recommend to use always use Realime and no generic because the generic just doesn't taste right in my experience.


----------



## Medieval

"" I am also curious to know what Lon's Pee taste like "" that don't sound right... What a brilliant name for this stuff . haha


----------



## BigBend

Don't you mean RealLEMON??


----------



## Medieval

Yeah ben your right... I have been thinking to much about using ReaLime for a batch instead of Lemon but I can't find the 48 oz bottles around here lol


----------



## Runningwolf

Medieval said:


> Yeah ben your right... I have been thinking to much about using ReaLime for a batch instead of Lemon but I can't find the 48 oz bottles around here lol



Try Sam's Club, BJ's, Costco or GFS for the best deals


----------



## Medieval

Yeah.. I go to BJ's here for the two 48oz bottles for around 6 bucks but they don't seem to carry the Realime like this I can only find the smaller ones in glass bottles. I'll have to check some other places


----------



## DavidB

Drank way too much pee last night! Don't remember much of it, but somehow I woke up in my bed this AM feeling like I got hit with a truck! Good thing I was home all night. Wow this stuff is soooooo good!!!


----------



## desertwind56

Working on my first batch of SP - Need to run out for more sorbate and will be racking it probably tomorrow. I dumped a fair amount of slurry from some Welchs I had going at the time. 

Took a sample this morning, added some sugar and did a taste test. (Taste testing before breakfast not the wisest choice)  OMG, this is going to be so good for hot summer days!!! I need to already start some more, because I'm not sure the first batch will last till summer.


----------



## JordanPond

I started a my first batch of pee this week. Used slurry's from a Syrah, white Zin, and Cab Sav. I think it's going to have a grape finish. I can't wait. It's time to add the last bottle of lemon, nutrient, and energizer.


----------



## 1ChuckGauthier

My first batch turned out good........was a bit bubbly and unimpressing to begin with but has sure smoothed out nicely. Nice lemon taste, more wine than lemonaide........smooth and will sneeeeeeeeek up on you......will start my next batch with the slurry from the yellow plum I am starting tomorrow.......Thanks Lon


----------



## roblloyd

I bottled my 5 gallons last week into 1.5L bottles. Had a party on saturday and with just about every type of drink available, only 1 bottle of wine was opened and 4 bottles of SP were finished. I also gave away 2 to some fans.
First guy made a face until he realized it was more wine than a bubbly concoction. He drank a bottle by himself!

I will be doing more!


----------



## roadwarriorsvt

Dangit! All this talk of SP is not helping me be patient! I'm really looking forward to drinking my own pee!


----------



## chachi44089

Just finished making mine.. Bottling now..Tastes GREAT! WIll be making more very soon!


----------



## d8893

*Quick Question*

If i back sweeten my skeeter pee with 3 cans of rasberry concentrate and then bottle, how long will the shelf life be? I wanted to set some bottles aside, and not drink for a while, but wasn't sure how long it would last due to adding the concentrate after the fermentation has completed. Thanks!


----------



## docanddeb

You added K meta and sorbate first, right?

It will age like any other wine. You just use the concentrate as sweetener.

Debbie


----------



## Runningwolf

Yep Debbie is right. Ensure you stabilize first before sweetening. Then let it age like any other wine or enjoy right after bottling.


----------



## d8893

*One last quick question*

Should I add the concentrate right after I stabalize and add k-meta and let it all clear together? Or should I wait till after the skeeter pee has been cleared and then add the concentrate? As always, I appreciate your advice!


----------



## docanddeb

I usually rack off the lees, stabalize, wait a week or so, then add the sweetener. Then let it finish clearing together. I normally don't add clearing agents. It's not always necessary. If I do have a problem, THEN I'll use it.

Debbie


----------



## abefroman

d8893 said:


> Should I add the concentrate right after I stabalize and add k-meta and let it all clear together? Or should I wait till after the skeeter pee has been cleared and then add the concentrate? As always, I appreciate your advice!



Wait at least 24 hours after you stabalize to back sweeten.

Sweeten before you clear, otherwise it will get cloudy again once you back sweeten.


----------



## Sirthomas42

I just bottled my first batch of Pee last night... and I'm hungover all to hell today.  This stuff is amazing, tastes just like a good lemonade, but the 11% ABV kicks you in the junk when you're not looking. So tasty.


----------



## abefroman

Sirthomas42 said:


> I just bottled my first batch of Pee last night... and I'm hungover all to hell today.  This stuff is amazing, tastes just like a good lemonade, but the 11% ABV kicks you in the junk when you're not looking. So tasty.



That's weird usually due to the low amount of sulfites you don't get a bad hangover.


----------



## docanddeb

It's the amount of drink... not sulfites!! LOL... good stuff!!

Debbie


----------



## BigBend

Found out you have to continually make a batch of SP. I found that you use 1 750 size bottle per person just sitting around. If it's an all day affair it's at least 2 bottles per person. Dosen't take long to go thru 25-30 bottles.


----------



## docanddeb

I don't know that many people!!

Debbie


----------



## BigBend

You would be surprised how many friends you make once they find out you make homemade wine and you are willing to share it. It's like winning the lottery, friends come out of the woodwork.


----------



## Julie

BigBend said:


> You would be surprised how many friends you make once they find out you make homemade wine and you are willing to share it. It's like winning the lottery, friends come out of the woodwork.



Isn't that the truth. I know this one lady, and we are not close friends, but everytime I see her she asks if I bought her any wine. I now make skeeter pee just to give it away so I can age my good wines! Actually I won't give her anything but skeeter pee, she brags about drinking my wines out of a plastic tumbler with ice, no matter what I give her. I can't give someone like that wine.


----------



## Arne

Gosh, Julie,
Can I be your friend. Promise not to drink out of a plastic tumbler. The bottle will be just fine. LOL. Arne.


----------



## docanddeb

Everyone knows I make wine, but they don't!! Not many to share with!!

Debbie


----------



## Sirthomas42

abefroman said:


> That's weird usually due to the low amount of sulfites you don't get a bad hangover.



Well, I did drink a liter and a half of it in an evening. Two days later and I still don't feel well, haha 

The wife and I started up a lemon-lime Pee and a strawberry Pee today. I have a feeling this is another recipe we have to have going continually now.


----------



## docanddeb

And the variations are endless!!

Keep up the good work...

Debbie


----------



## Minnesotamaker

Sirthomas42 said:


> Well, I did drink a liter and a half of it in an evening. Two days later and I still don't feel well, haha
> 
> The wife and I started up a lemon-lime Pee and a strawberry Pee today. I have a feeling this is another recipe we have to have going continually now.



We want pictures.


----------



## Sirthomas42

OK, I took a couple pix from my phone. One is the front of a 750 bottle that we corked and labeled in front of the beer bottles we capped. The other is the opposite side so you can see the color. It's a nice light pink color from the cran-raspberry concentrated we used as a starter. It's not crystal clear, because the wife and I were impatient and wanted to taste it!

So good!!


----------



## Runningwolf

Very nice label.


----------



## ffemt128

My third batch of this year will be finished right around the 4th of July. Another batch will be started shortly. I think we finished off 2 bottles yesterday. It goes down so easily. We had both the cranberry lime pee and also the original version.


----------



## Sirthomas42

We used only a single can of cran-raspberry for a starter, so you really can't taste it in the Pee we just bottled. It's so tasty, yesterday we started a Lime Pee (subbing 32oz of Lemon Juice for Lime)... then I decided that wasn't going to be enough, so today we started a Strawberry Pee using 6 cans of Strawberry Breeze concentrate (5 in the must, 1 for a starter) and took out 32oz of Lemon juice.

I've only been making wine for 4 months or so, and there's a thousand recipes I want to make... but the deliciousness of Skeeter Pee has pushed them all back! I want to make Cherry Pee, Raspberry, Cranberry, Peach... ugh, so much Pee so little time!


----------



## docanddeb

There's medication for that....

Debbie (the nurse)


----------



## BigBend

Cracked open a "couple" of bottles of different SP last evening. One batch got very good reviews, the other batch was too tart. The too tart batch, we added one packet of Equal to a tall glass and then it was very good. Guess I didn't backsweeten enough. Between the SP and the Dago Red, I woke up with a very dry mouth and a bad headache this morning. Wonder how my neighbors are this morning?


----------



## Minnesotamaker

BigBend said:


> Cracked open a "couple" of bottles of different SP last evening. One batch got very good reviews, the other batch was too tart. The too tart batch, we added one packet of Equal to a tall glass and then it was very good. Guess I didn't backsweeten enough. Between the SP and the Dago Red, I woke up with a very dry mouth and a bad headache this morning. Wonder how my neighbors are this morning?



I'd blame the headache on the 7 packets of Equal, not the 7 glasses of SP.


----------

